# Shuffle Drills - yuk



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2007)

I have to admit that shuffle drill are not my favorite drill.  We are supposed to do those in a horse stance but I notice everyone pops up.  I think it's the competition thing.  People want to be the fastest.

I feel like I'm slow.  If I stay in a low horse stance, I lag behind.  If I pop up a little, I can keep up.  I'm sure it's hard for everyone on a cardio level.

What can I do to increase my speed and cardiovascular capacity during shuffles?  They really are hard for me.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I have to admit that shuffle drill are not my favorite drill.  We are supposed to do those in a horse stance but I notice everyone pops up.  I think it's the competition thing.  People want to be the fastest.
> 
> I feel like I'm slow.  If I stay in a low horse stance, I lag behind.  If I pop up a little, I can keep up.  I'm sure it's hard for everyone on a cardio level.
> 
> What can I do to increase my speed and cardiovascular capacity during shuffles?  They really are hard for me.


Practice and cross-train.

You may want to start these drills from a higher stance wherein you can maintain a constant height level - i.e. your body doesn't bob up and down - and work a lower stance from there.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks, Shesulsa.

The tip about practicing them in a higher stance then getting lower sounds good.  I really  hadn't though about that.

I can practice at home.  I have almost 6 acres.  I'd have to wear running shoes but I don't think that would make much difference.  I hope not.

Cross-training is an excellent idea.  I've just started doing the stairs at home.  I have a Schwinn Airdyne but riding that thing is like watching paint dry.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 2, 2007)

Could you define "shuffle drills?" We don't do those, so I can't quite tell what you mean.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 2, 2007)

JT_the_Ninja said:


> Could you define "shuffle drills?" We don't do those, so I can't quite tell what you mean.


Number one, they are a nightmare  They are cardiovascular-intense and I'm sure they are good for coordination, strength and speed.  We do them very fast.

You drop into a horse stance, then move one leg to the right or left, followed by the other leg and repeat, repeat, repeat so that you are moving in one direction.  Our dojang is 4500 square feet and we have done shuffles around the entire perimeter both directions, several times. Then we moved to grapevining and back to shuffling. I had to drop out.  It was pretty rough.

The other night we did shuffle drills back and forth across the width of the dojang and did a tolio chagi at each end.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2007)

Lynne, I wanted to make a point about these drills;  IMNSHO, stance movement is a *crucial* part of your training.  Many people  start with a nice stance and gradually find themselves in a casual, straight-legged stance with joints out of line and rotated.  High, relaxed stances are fine in self-defense to a degree, because truthfully, NO ONE walks around in a deep gi ma jae sae, no?  However, keeping one's joints in line and learning proper footwork is vital to protecting oneself from injury (especially when speed and power increase) and making some techniques work well.

These drills will become boring to you, but I hope you can see their value and will continue to work these drills often.

:asian:


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Aug 3, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Lynne, I wanted to make a point about these drills;  IMNSHO, stance movement is a *crucial* part of your training.  Many people  start with a nice stance and gradually find themselves in a casual, straight-legged stance with joints out of line and rotated.  High, relaxed stances are fine in self-defense to a degree, because truthfully, NO ONE walks around in a deep gi ma jae sae, no?  However, keeping one's joints in line and learning proper footwork is vital to protecting oneself from injury (especially when speed and power increase) and making some techniques work well.
> 
> These drills will become boring to you, but I hope you can see their value and will continue to work these drills often.
> 
> :asian:



Good word, shesulsa.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 3, 2007)

Last night, I just found that we are supposed to do them on the ball of our foot! I'm not quite sure what I had been doing, but I wasn't doing them on the ball of my foot.  They are still hard but not quite as hard.  I think I was working myself to death.

Shesulsa - I don't think they are boring; they are too intense to be boring.   Thank you for your advice.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 3, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Lynne, I wanted to make a point about these drills; IMNSHO, stance movement is a *crucial* part of your training. Many people start with a nice stance and gradually find themselves in a casual, straight-legged stance with joints out of line and rotated. High, relaxed stances are fine in self-defense to a degree, because truthfully, NO ONE walks around in a deep gi ma jae sae, no? However, keeping one's joints in line and learning proper footwork is vital to protecting oneself from injury (especially when speed and power increase) and making some techniques work well.
> 
> These drills will become boring to you, but I hope you can see their value and will continue to work these drills often.
> 
> :asian:


I just found out that we are supposed to do them on the balls of our feet, Shesulsa, so I was practicing bad form.  I'm glad I didn't twist ankle earlier.

I don't think the drills are boring, just hard.  I do see the value. I don't think we ever do anything in class that's wasteful.


----------

